# micro T body idea for Bud!!!



## highspeeddirt (Jul 15, 2006)

Bud, have you concidered making a short coarse truck body for the micro dessert T?? seeing how popular sc trucks are right now I think this could be a hit....


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I think Losi will have one Very soon. They just can out with a buggy that has tires that look like SC tires They will just slap a body on it and have another new thing.

Sorry that is a 1/18th scale I just seen You were talking 1/36 Yes that May be interesting.


----------



## highspeeddirt (Jul 15, 2006)

Bud- do you have the wedge bodies for the micro T in stock, cause the LHS tells me they are on backorder and I'm gonna need 3-4 next week.... I'm assuming that's from horizon....


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Yes We have them !!!!!


----------



## highspeeddirt (Jul 15, 2006)

I'll be placing an order next week hopefully....


----------

